# Back into trains. N Gauge Turntable?



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

So after selling all my HO Marklin trains after having to move to a smaller place i am back into trains, It has been 8 years, this time i am going try N Gauge. Layout is not big at all.
8 feet long 4 feet wide. Can someone direct me to an N Gauge turntable, Do they even make them for N Gauge? Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes they make N Scale Turntables.

DC or DCC?

Steam or Diesel (turntable diameter for engines)?

There is everything from cheap looking Atlas 100' (?) turntable for around $50 on eBay, to a Walthers 130' Motorized DCC turntable for around $300 on eBay, and some others in between.

Depends on what you want to spend, diameter, quality, motorized, etc.


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

Def DCC, and i will be doing Steam for sure. 300 sounds good for me for a turntable. Didn't know i had to look or a Steam specific turntable, great to know. Thank you soooooo much for that info. I plan on a ATHEARN Challenger and ATHEARN Bigboy Along with some shays. Thanks again.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

So then probably the Walthers Turntable is your best option for larger steam engines and DCC.

I think that is the only turntable that is big enough to handle up to a 4-8-8-4 Big Boy. I am sure others will chime in if there is something else to consider.

Here is the Walthers page, although they are out of stock right now:
https://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/933-2616

There are downloads on that page to look at to give you a better idea of what you are looking at getting into.

I think I saw 2 on eBay for around $300. Some of the bigger hobby shops online probably also have some availability for a bit more.

Good luck with your project!


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

HO LOVER said:


> Def DCC, and i will be doing Steam for sure. 300 sounds good for me for a turntable. Didn't know i had to look or a Steam specific turntable, great to know. Thank you soooooo much for that info. I plan on a ATHEARN Challenger and ATHEARN Bigboy Along with some shays. Thanks again.


HO LOVER: 

You made some great choices in N scale steam locomotives. They are fantastic to look at run and enjoy. I have a 24 stall Walthers DCC turntable on my layout, the "new" JJJ&E which has been in full operation for over eight years now. 

I'm sure you'll enjoy N scale. You can have a wonderful railroad in a much smaller space than HO scale.

I know this for a fact as I've modeled in O scale, HO scale and lastly N scale which is now my scale of choice for the past 15 years.

Have fun with it......


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

Kato has a nice turntable as well, and a lot of manufacturers have done them (see the ebay link) but the Walthers unit is probably the biggest.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kato-Electr...161469?hash=item2eebe5303d:g:4OgAAOSwezVWuRun


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Don't forget about the roundhouse that is also needed. An indexing machine would sure be nice as well.


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

Thank you all for your help. Yes BIGBOY steam engines are my favorites. I had a MARKLIN BIGBOY, expensive but AWESOME watching it chug around my layout when it was 12x8 in HO. N gauge will have to do for now. Now to figure the radius on N. From reading on ATHEARNS it requires Minimum 15" Radius. Will 4 feet wide be enough? I figure to run the bigger steams on the outer most track. Thanks in Advance. Already set up my MIANNE bench work.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Heck yeah! In a 4X go 22" radius. That would be way cool.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

That I know of,the Athearn turntable/roundhouse combo is the ONLY setup that can handle/house the Big Boy.They're not cheap but are worthed every penny.

One thing though...consider them right from the start of your track planning as they take up a lot of landscape.Also,though Athearn say the Big Boy can handle 12" rad. curves,it looks odd on anything smaller than 16",wich can be a design nightmare on smaller layouts.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

If you can go with 22" rad. curves,that would be just great indeed.


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

I sure will go 22! I want to go as big as I can so that they don't look funny chugging around. Lololololo.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Another turntable option*



HO LOVER said:


> So after selling all my HO Marklin trains after having to move to a smaller place i am back into trains, It has been 8 years, this time i am going try N Gauge. Layout is not big at all.
> 8 feet long 4 feet wide. Can someone direct me to an N Gauge turntable, Do they even make them for N Gauge? Thanks in advance.


 HO LOVER;

When you were modeling in HO scale, did you have a turntable? If so, did it have automatic indexing?(with auto index, you can set it to go to stall #3 and it will line up the rails perfectly at stall#3.) The reason I ask is that most commercial model turntables don't come with auto index. One exception is the "Cheap Atlas 100' turntable." Now I know you're not likely to fit a 4-8-8-4 big boy on that short a turntable, but you can adapt it and make it any length you want.
The Atlas turntable is not popular because it is a model of an odd type primarily used in heavy snow country(no pit to shovel out!). It has a flush deck instead of the more common bridge revolving in a pit. The Atlas is designed to sit on top of the layout, rather than being recessed into it. The motor kit is also noisy. The big advantage of the Atlas is that the complicated parts have been done for you. Built in gearing lines up the tracks very well. Built in contact rings handle power reversing for the loco being turned automatically. The only real drawback is the appearance. So, sink the ugly turntable below your layout, build a bigger pit around it, and mount the long bridge you want for that big steam. You will end up with a nice looking pit and bridge, of suitably long length,
that indexes and handles the voltage reversal automatically. You could also replace the noisy Atlas motor with a quieter one. Yes it's more work, but you'll get a better model.
I'm not familiar with the Walthers turntable. I don't know if it has auto indexing or not. You might want to ask Walthers before buying. Or you may be content with "eyeball" indexing.

Your choice, of course. Just some info to consider.

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Traction Fan (and HO Lover):

The Walthers N Scale turntable I recommended does have programmable indexing up to 60 positions, and can handle the 4-8-8-4 Big Boy on it's bridge.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Even more,you can now get the newer version of the same turntable that you can control from your DCC system's throttle.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

Brakeman Jake said:


> That I know of,the Athearn turntable/roundhouse combo is the ONLY setup that can handle/house the Big Boy.They're not cheap but are worthed every penny.


This is incorrect information. The Athearn BigBoy fits very nicely on a Walthers 130' DCC turntable as well as Walthers Roundhouses.

Also the Athearn Challenger can negotiate smaller radii although it doesn't good doing so.

Below is an Athearn Challenger on my Walthers 130' turntable










Below is an early photo of a "Big Boy" #4006 on the bridge of the Walthers 130' turntable


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Sorry to disagree...mine is still in it's box and it's clearly stated "130' turntable" and that I know of,only Walthers offer turntables large enough for the Big Boy.

Before buying it,I've searched other brands and couldn't find any that could fit the bill.I have an earlier version (not DCC controlled).So...where's the wrong info?


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

Brakeman Jake said:


> Sorry to disagree...mine is still in it's box and it's clearly stated "130' turntable" and that I know of,only Walthers offer turntables large enough for the Big Boy.
> 
> Before buying it,I've searched other brands and couldn't find any that could fit the bill.I have an earlier version (not DCC controlled).So...where's the wrong info?


This is what you stated in your post that I questioned. the Athearn turntable/roundhouse combo is the Only setup that can handle/house the Big Boy. 

I never heard of a Athearn turntable/roundhouse combo.

Originally Posted by Brakeman Jake View Post
That I know of,the Athearn turntable/roundhouse combo is the ONLY setup that can handle/house the Big Boy.They're not cheap but are worthed every penny.


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

POWERSTEAMGUY......I just surfed your site, wow, wow, wow......you have an incredible and truly amazing LAYOUT.......MY dream STEAMS! I am stunned at how many steam engines you have....GORGEOUS STUFF! I better start buying Steamers soon, lololololol. Do you have any youtube vids? if so please send me the link. :apple:And thanks for the info. I may opt out of a turntable being that my layout is only 8x4.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

HO LOVER said:


> POWERSTEAMGUY......I just surfed your site, wow, wow, wow......you have an incredible and truly amazing LAYOUT.......MY dream STEAMS! I am stunned at how many steam engines you have....GORGEOUS STUFF! I better start buying Steamers soon, lololololol. Do you have any youtube vids? if so please send me the link. :apple:And thanks for the info. I may opt out of a turntable being that my layout is only 8x4.


HO LOVER:

TTThanks for your kind comments about my layout. The "new" JJJ&E was is an around the room layout. The "new" JJJ&E is "U" shaped and occupies a train room that is 21'x12'.

The turntable area on the "new" JJJ&E occupies a space 50"x50" in a turnaround area. Since your layout will be 4'x8', it might be wise to avoid a 130' turntable as it will take up too much space. However you might be able to fit it in your track plan if you manage your space efficiently.

On the "new" JJJ&E, the left side of the layout is the turntable area and a switching yard. The switching yard is 14' long and 30 inches wide. It resembles the Barstow switching yard which I saw as a youngster in 1951 when my dad, an avid model railroader, took the family out west to tour many of the railroad yards and other train sites out west.

Unfortunately, I never did any YouTube videos of my layout. However you might want to join my website as there is lots of good info on the site, which I'll be updating in the weeks and months ahead.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I apologize...indeed my mistake,a mis-writing from my part.Was thinking Walthers but wrote Athearn.I don't know of an Athearn turntable either.My goof......


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

Brakeman Jake said:


> I apologize...indeed my mistake,a mis-writing from my part.Was thinking Walthers but wrote Athearn.I don't know of an Athearn turntable either.My goof......


Thats okay Jake. I just mentioned it because HO Lover is new to N scale and he could have been looking for an Athearn Turntable/Roundhouse without knowing that you actually meant a Walthers Turntable/Roundhouse.


----------

